# Got my assignment results today and failed, cant cope with uni and home life :(



## Bessymate4eva (Aug 1, 2007)

Got my assignment results today and failed miserably :cry. I was really upset as I worked so hard on it. The annoying thing is I sent a draft to my professor before I handed it in and he said it was good and it was my professor that marked it!I get another chance at doing it but am really worried because if I fail im off the course for good and am in my 2nd year. Feel really down at the moment cant seem to juggle everything. I have another 2 assignments on the go and due in soon that I am already struggling to do:time. Home life is terrible ever since my dad lost his job and went up north and got another things have been tough. My mum works full time and relies on me to help out with a lot of things. My grandma lives with us and she is getting to that age where she is starting to get onset dementia and has real health problems like Odema that she has tablets for but keep having to remind her to take, other day I came back from uni and she had wet herself during the day and not changed. Its my mums mum but they dont get on at all so it is mainly me that has to help her. And then there is the dog to look after. Sorry if this just sounds like a massive rant. It is just getting really stressful and I really want to get through this course as I want to be a learning disability nurse.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

F- me thats a lot to juggle as you said. Your a strong person to care for your elders as well as doing uni exams. As for your teacher, there is a general guideline for uni teachers to give vague opinions on students work and may even say its good when they know there can be improvements made. Same happens on my course. Why I dont know, probably to make sure you can follow briefs without holding the teachers hand while you do it.

You should be able to do a resit right?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey hun, that is the type of nursing I wanted to do. I'm in my second year of psychiatric nursing. That is a lot of stuff for you to be doing.

In regards to you assignment - you should go to your lecturer and ask where you fell down! Do you have the summer to do it again? Will it be the same assignment? Get other class mates to read and and someone who knows nothing about the topic at all. I find that really helps me. 

These things do happen, as in failing but the best thing you can do is learn from it and not make the same mistakes again.


----------



## ilostmyshoe (Feb 25, 2012)

You should talk to your professors about the stuff going on at home and see if you can get extensions if you're struggling to get the work done on time. I'm sure they'll be more than happy to help you out. A couple of my housemates are constantly getting extensions on work by telling their tutors they have problems when really they've just spend all their time messing about.


----------

